# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Chinese Flu

## CloudMaker

Normally I wouldn't think much about the yearly flu pandemic nonsense, but  the fact that China has quarantined over 16 cities now has me concerned. 

Our governments would never tell the truth to keep the economy going as long as possible.

Stay safe.   Wash your hands often and take vitamin C,   You can take vitamin C in huge doses.  Take it until you get the diarrhea.

We have a lot of Chinese students and investors in the west coast.  If this thing is real,  California will see problems in the next 2 weeks.

----------


## Cuchculan

The main problem was China said nothing for a while. They had cases of it. But kept it quiet. They were forced to tell the truth when word leaked out. Now it is a case of has anybody been to China as of late? Four cases in France. All four were in the part of China were the outbreak began. Once case in Australia. Again he had visited that part of China. How many other where there and have flown to various countries around the world before China was honest about the whole thing? That is the big question. The WHO are still not making it out as a major crisis as of yet. I have no idea why not as it is spreading quicker than a bush fire through China. The number of cases as now in the hundreds as are the number of deaths. It won't be considered anything major until people die in other countries from it. Bit like Ebola. Once people in the Congo were only dying it was considered as been restrained to the Congo. Thus not a major issue for other countries. Only when cases are found in at least 10 countries will they class it as critical. Though some countries have ignored the WHO. Ireland been one of them. You come back from China, you get as far as the airport and you are blood tested. No leaving that airport until they know you are safe. Other countries are starting to do the same as well. The Chinese new year was this weekend. Loads of people travel to China for it. I think they should have banned all flights to China. For people who were only going on a visit / holiday. Still unsure about those who have died from it. Might have been old and have medical issues already. No information is been released.

----------


## CloudMaker

Also why all the Hazmat suits?  I've never seen hazmat suits used for a regular flu pandemic.

Face masks yeah, but not full on Hazmat.

Something very funky is going down IMO.

Bioweapon/warfare or something else.

----------


## Cuchculan

Flu like symptoms does not mean it is a flu. It is a virus. More deadly than any flu you have ever seen before.

----------


## Otherside

They're worried about it here. I flew back into the country today. Big signs at the airport warning you about China. Got asked at border control where had I travelled from and had I been in China recently. Apparently they are monitoring flights from Wuhan. If you fly into the UK from Wuhan you get sent to an isolated part of the airport to meet with a health team before they let you in. Despite that though it'll likely arrive here. 

Everyone remembers SARs, Swine Flu and Ebola and thinks this will be another case. Someones going to eventually been found to have it here.

----------


## Cuchculan

I think people were slow to react to begin with. Let us wait and see just how bad this thing really is. But they did not fully know of the extent of it in China at the point in time. China were trying to hide it. Simple as that. It got out about it and they still played it down. Few cases. I doubt we will know actual figures from China. We know what they tell us. It is in the hundreds at this point. So I would add a few more hundred onto that and say that would be more the actual figure. But by telling the WHO too late, you already had people visiting and leaving that part of China. It is out there. We have no idea how long it takes before it begins to show? I have heard nothing so far. Could be a walking ticking time bomb on any street in a lot of countries. That is all it takes for it to spread. The WHO did not want to panic people. They could have handled it better too. Countries made their own moves. I don't blame them. Depending on the speed at which this virus can spread and how it is spread, it can only take a few wrong people and many will come down with it. We have been told so much so far. But not everything. Just think they don't want people to panic. But more home grown medical experts are coming out with more facts. Things the WHO are not saying.

----------


## Otherside

It's at a number large enough that they're having to build an entire new hospital because they've run out of room. There is most definitely a much larger number than we've been told.

----------


## Wishie

I'm not too worried given my immune system is pretty healthy but I will be washing my hands more.

----------


## Kimbra

I am extremely frightened and there is a much larger number than we are being told.

----------


## Cuchculan

Was something on the radio here last night. They had a medical expert on. He said what I was saying. China are not telling us everything. The morning news had the figures at 400 plus. The evening news had it at over 1,000. We are still getting conflicting numbers. I want to hear more about the incubation period. How long can a person be walking around with it without showing signs of it? These people are the real danger. As for the name of it? It appears the shape of it under a microscope looks like a crown. The worst part of all this is the fact that it first broke out in China. A country that likes to keep things under wraps. They never like asking for help. Then they were talking about where it came from? Bats were mentioned. That is not believed. Shell fish is what most people are going for. Seems to be a big thing in that part of China. 

I would say to people on here that there is nothing to worry about as of yet. Just wait until cases are found in other countries. Not just one or two cases. They can contain that. Is more when there are loads of cases that people should take special care.

30376.jpeg

----------


## CloudMaker

got a real bad feeling about this one

I had a dream it is way worse than we think

----------


## Cuchculan

Incubation period of 12 days. Which means anybody could be walking around the streets and showing no ill effects and looking normal for 11 days. Infecting everybody. They only released that part last night. If you read the posts above, that was the part I was most curious about. But they hadn't said anything at that stage. 12 days is a long time. Normal flu you know after a day or even a few hours. So the fact that anybody could have the Corona virus and not know about it for up to 12 days is bad. What do they do then? They run to a hospital. Then it takes hold in the hospital. They need to better instruct people on what to do if think they have it, so as not to spread it.

----------


## Ironman

> Incubation period of 12 days. Which means anybody could be walking around the streets and showing no ill effects and looking normal for 11 days. Infecting everybody. They only released that part last night. If you read the posts above, that was the part I was most curious about. But they hadn't said anything at that stage. 12 days is a long time. Normal flu you know after a day or even a few hours. So the fact that anybody could have the Corona virus and not know about it for up to 12 days is bad. What do they do then? They run to a hospital. Then it takes hold in the hospital. They need to better instruct people on what to do if think they have it, so as not to spread it.



It's 14 days for the novel coronavirus, called CoVID-19.

So far, we have closed off flights from there.  We have brought Americans back from there and quarantined them for two weeks.  We have 15 reported cases at this point, but they are quarantined.  No deaths.

It's China that's become more worrysome.  45,000 cases and over 1,100 deaths.  The biohazard suits are scary to see.

We are already at widespread regular flu strains this winter.  For the first time, I got a flu shot.  I am normally healthy, but I have had flus with temperatures of 104F/40.5c.  I hallucinated it was so bad.  Then, the fever broke and I would have dizzy spells for weeks afterward.  I don't want that this year.

----------


## CloudMaker

> It's 14 days for the novel coronavirus, called CoVID-19.
> 
> So far, we have closed off flights from there.  We have brought Americans back from there and quarantined them for two weeks.  We have 15 reported cases at this point, but they are quarantined.  No deaths.
> 
> It's China that's become more worrysome.  45,000 cases and over 1,100 deaths.  The biohazard suits are scary to see.
> 
> We are already at widespread regular flu strains this winter.  For the first time, I got a flu shot.  I am normally healthy, but I have had flus with temperatures of 104F/40.5c.  I hallucinated it was so bad.  Then, the fever broke and I would have dizzy spells for weeks afterward.  I don't want that this year.



wow brave of you to get the shot

who knows what they put in there

----------


## Ironman

> wow brave of you to get the shot
> 
> who knows what they put in there



It's usually the strain(s) doctors thinks will be going around.  Most years are on target, but sometimes they miss and other strains hit.  I figured..protect me from as many as possible this year  :: 

Oddly, my arm bled after the shot.  I wonder if it is from my blood pressure medication or something.  I quickly healed, but I don't normally bleed after an injection.  I didn't have any symptoms of anything either, contrary to popular belief.

I do know that the only issue for some would be egg allergy.  They use eggs for their protein to multiply the virus in a safe environment so it can be eggstracted  :: .  The viruses are actually dead when injected - but it's enough to get the body to say "hey, these are viruses to recognize; go ahead and form an immunity with them so Ironman won't get totally sick with these strains."

----------

